# I'm not dead yet!



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess this is why you have a "wake".

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/47397758/ns/world_news-mideast_n_africa/#.T66SG8UZA3w


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

You'd think someone else would have noticed the body was still warm before the doctor got there, wouldn't you?:jol:

Lucky for him he didn't wake up in a crematorium.


----------



## SterchCinemas (Aug 22, 2011)

Ha. I *Just* read about this. Figured someone was bound to post it here. 
Well, Roxy, apparently you need a Ph.D in order to feel warmth coming off a body?  I must be a brain surgeon! xP


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

LOL - Holy water for the bathing ritual maybe?????


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Posted in the comments "Dead man walking...like an Egyptian"

Remind me not to use that hospital.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

reminder to scareme: do not use that hospital.


----------

